# Rossi Youth Barrel?



## Robust Redhorse (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a Rossi Youth Combo (22/20gauge).  Does anyone know know if I can get a barrel that would fit this thing that would be good for deer hunting for a 9 year old?

.243
.223
.357 Mag


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 13, 2007)

20 ga. slugs would do anything a .357 magnum will do.


----------



## Hoyt man (Aug 13, 2007)

yes you can! I got my son the 20ga. and 243.  Im thinking you can go bigger but not sure how much


----------



## Kdog (Aug 13, 2007)

When I contacted Rossi about it on the 22/410 combo, I was told that it would be around $200 to have it made, and that I would need to send mine in to have it done.  Was given an estimate of 8-10 weeks.  It may be different on the 22/20.

Kdog


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Aug 14, 2007)

The lady at Rossi told me they do not offer additional barrels for any of their products, she referred to it as their "barrel program" and that it had been discontinued.

That 5 pound 20 gauge kicks like a mule!  Thats why I wanted a rifle with less recoil and the ability to mount a scope.

I was really wanting to know if I found a 223 barrel, even if it wasn't for the youth model, could I just attach it to the receiver, or would it require fittting by a gunsmith, or would it be more trouble and expense than it would be worth.


----------



## Kdog (Aug 14, 2007)

It would have to be fitted by a gunsmith, and more trouble than it was worth.  I just bought a NEF .243 for my younger boy.  He will get it for his birthday on Saturday.

Kdog


----------



## duckbill (Aug 15, 2007)

Kdog said:


> It would have to be fitted by a gunsmith, and more trouble than it was worth.  I just bought a NEF .243 for my younger boy.  He will get it for his birthday on Saturday.
> 
> Kdog



I'll bet I hear him screaming for joy all the way down here.


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought my son a 22/410 rossi combo last christmas. The 22 shoots very well but the 410 has one heck of a punch when shooting a slug out of so I couldn't imagine what what that 20 g does. The 410 to me kicks harder than my pump 12g. I realized that its actually cheaper to just buy a Single shot deer rifle than to purchase additional barrels for the rossi.


----------



## RP1969 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rossi is now offering a 22lr,20ga,243 combo they have them at Dicks in Macon for 269.00 or Academy has the Rossi 243 with BSA scope and cheekpiece for 199.00.  If this helps.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Aug 30, 2007)

*Rossi Combo*

Just got back from the range with my son's 243 combo. I gave him the gun at 8 and cut the stock down 3'and then added a recoil pad. It still fits him at 10 as he's a short guy like his dad.He shot 10 shells the first day  no problem. We the changed out to the 20 guage . He droped it when he shot because it kicked so hard . He still won't touch it to this day with the 20 guage on. After today at the range I'd say this gun is good for fifty yards or closer even with a scope. I don't find the accuracy all that good at 100 yards or greater. I think I'm going tomm and pick up a rem. Model 7 youth .243 and trim the stock back 2in and then add a pad.He'll then be able to step up to my model seven .308 when he gets bigger.  I've had that gun since 14 and I'll still use sometimes even at 37. He's been shooting long enough the he 's comfortable shooting out to 100 or greater. I don't want him to miss a shot this year or worse yet wound his first deer.


----------

